# where ya all from



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

I know on BWH most every one is from the south or midwest and there are only a few of us from the pacific northwest. Does that hold true for here also. I have a couple places but right now I live just outside Spokane WA. (the state) on 20 acres.
flatwater


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

flatwater said:


> I know on BWH most every one is from the south or midwest and there are only a few of us from the pacific northwest. Does that hold true for here also. I have a couple places but right now I live just outside Spokane WA. (the state) on 20 acres.
> flatwater


LOVE THE TAG LINE!

And, what is BWH?

I live in a bend of the White River in Southern Indiana, or in a small town in southern (south west) Indiana.
Fat old farm boy with bad back and good woman!


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

JeepHam
BWH?
Take your pick;
BWH	Brigham and Women's Hospital (Boston, MA)
BWH	Backyard Wildlife Habitat
BWH	Blue Water High (TV show)
BWH	Backup Withholding
BWH	Bust/Waist/Hip (measurement)

I'd put my money on the second one.


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

Upstate South Carolina here.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

North Georgia.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

BWH is Backwoods Home Magazine which has a very good preparedness forum
with a nuber of catgories.
Former Californian exiled into Oklahoma.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Born and raised in Southern California... made a great move to Dallas, Texas... somehow ended up in IraqLOL


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

north georgia


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Great White North.... Alaska


----------



## kassiekleer (Dec 15, 2008)

*NYC Transplant Now In...*

Shenandoah Valley, VA!


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in Virginia. Central area.

Beautiful country where you are. If I ever leave this state that's where I'm going.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Puget Sound, Washington state


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

me I'm in pensylvania, alittle to close to a nuke plant.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Oct 19, 2008)

My Mom & Dad

(Sorry couldn't resist)



Da Woods of Wisconsin


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Toronto Canada Pop: 4.6 million.


----------



## risabee (Dec 16, 2008)

I grew up in the tall Georgia pines. Presently at home in Orygun.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

Tucked up against the Front Range on the west side of Denver, Colorado.


----------



## KYprep (Nov 28, 2008)

central KY


----------



## khan (Nov 6, 2008)

Central Ohio.


----------



## CherokeeCat (Oct 28, 2008)

Central KY


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

kassiekleer said:


> Shenandoah Valley, VA!


Howdy fellow Virginian and welcome to the site.

Beautiful country up there. Excellent hunting too.............


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

jebrown said:


> BWH is Backwoods Home Magazine which has a very good preparedness forum
> with a nuber of catgories.
> Former Californian exiled into Oklahoma.


I get that magazine some of the time, I should have known that.
I didn't know they had a forum, I'll have to check it out since this one is having problems...


----------



## nefaeria (Dec 16, 2008)

Northern Ontario here (that would be Canada)


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I grew up in Mesquite, TX. I now live 25 miles South of Downtown Dallas just outside of Red Oak.

In the past, I've lived in Mesquite, TX; Denver, CO; Clovis, NM; and Bastrop, TX.


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

Tex , I served in the Navy with a guy from Mule Shoe Texas. Is there really such a place or was he just funnun.
flatwater


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Muleshoe is about 30 miles from Clovis, NM. I've driven through it hundreds of times. It's not far from Earth.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

I grew up in Northern California and spent the first 38 years of my life there. 

I have been living for the last 5 years in Central North Carolina


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2008)

Northern Virginia, not far enough from D.C.


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

Ridgerunner , My wife grew up in the bieber area. That might not be the correct spelling of it but from the pictures it was very pretty with big flying bugs that suck the blood right out of you and a growing number of pot farms. Her folks always warned her not to go far on walks.
flatwater


----------



## SMITTY (Dec 12, 2008)

Northern California


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm somewhere in the beautiful Missouri Ozarks


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 19, 2008)

from Cleveland Mississippi.... in the MS delta...


----------



## awall (Dec 21, 2008)

In the wonderfull Ozarks of South West Missouri


----------



## D Baize (Oct 31, 2008)

Central Kentucky


----------



## Rancher (Dec 3, 2008)

Four Corners region


----------



## gfarmer (Dec 20, 2008)

Born and raised in NW CT, moved to Lancaster PA in 93... 
Tom


----------



## hague720 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi ALL!!!!,

North Wales , UK here .........(Ican hear grumbling already)

Cheers , Thomas


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Four corners area New Mexico


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Suburb of Atlanta- I can see the Big Rock (Stone Mountain) from my deck. Born in Atlanta and lived in the area all my life. 


Tim


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

TimB said:


> Suburb of Atlanta- I can see the Big Rock (Stone Mountain) from my deck. Born in Atlanta and lived in the area all my life.
> 
> Tim


I'll be down that way for some business in January and I intend to see this before I leave. I've been wanting to for years and this will be a good chance.


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

Dayton, Ohio not much I can say for it other than it sucks, but work pays better.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

l.a.
(lower arkansas)


----------



## JWFITZ (Dec 27, 2008)

The Big Island of Hawaii--it's a pretty good place to be, I think, for all the prepared stuff.

Here's pics and projects:

Sensible Simplicity

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## JWFITZ (Dec 27, 2008)

*Hi*

The Big Island of Hawaii--it's a pretty good place to be, I think, for all the prepared stuff.

Here's pics and projects:

Sensible Simplicity

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

If there is a bright center to the universe, then I am in the place it's furthest from... Seville, Ohio


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

Southern Lousy-anna

We have the best politicians and police that money can buy!!!

Lessez la bon ton roulez!!!!


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> If there is a bright center to the universe, then I am in the place it's furthest from... Seville, Ohio


No, the furthest place is Washington DC, you're not even close

What's up with you Ohio guys? You're better off than you think, get out of the cities, you can survive in the countryside.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah, we DO have it pretty good out here in 'the sticks', in fact I live near a road called River Styx Road...   

lots of farms, but the ODA is turning into a gestapo


----------



## fun4wheelerguy (Jan 3, 2009)

Southern California........


----------



## cowboy (Jan 3, 2009)

south central Kansas


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

JWFITZ said:


> The Big Island of Hawaii--it's a pretty good place to be, I think, for all the prepared stuff.
> 
> Here's pics and projects:
> 
> ...


Hawaii?!?! I'm jealous! I'm actually going to the Seychelles Islands this summer with the family. I hear it's close, climate-wise.

Very interesting blog as well. I appreciate anyone who looks into world events as you do. If you'd like to hear about my take on the Global Warming, let me know. I won't post up on this board, as this isn't the place, but if asked, I'll be more than happy to provide some info from an unbiased environmental professional's point of view.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi I live in California between Stockton and Sacramento. the ocean and Yosemite, Always lived in the rural area never went for the city life


----------



## YuriOrlov (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi. I'm from the Vancouver, WA area and run a small blog called The Real Gun Guys. I got an email from someone wanting me to join this group, so I thought I'd check it out.


----------



## sgt_e (Jan 6, 2009)

Grew up on a small farm in the Ozarks of SW Missouri. Now, I live wherever the Army sends me - just got transferred to a unit in Kansas City, MO. I'm getting ready to move to a small town about 30 miles outside the city - renting a small farm there, and getting out of the crazy city.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Central Pa.


----------



## tiredmomof6 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oak Grove, Mississippi (not really even a town--Hattiesburg is nearest town)


----------



## flatlandr (Jan 15, 2009)

*where from*

FNG here and from the high ground of Texas in Lubbock. Its so flat here a person can keep an eye on the runaway dog for up to a week! haha! Its great but the wind doesnt blow it sucks.


----------



## Capn Rick (Jan 15, 2009)

*Two blocks from...*

... Atlantic beaches in Mar del Plata, Argentina. Before retirement in 2005, Galveston, TX


----------



## carrymeCarrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Tex---I'm close to Bastrop....here in New Braunfels, TX!!


----------



## Roi du Rodentia (Jan 7, 2009)

Not from but currently stranded in Saint Petersburg, FL. half way between the Gulf (bad tasting water) and Tampa Bay (bad smelling water and mediocre (Being generous here) sports team and LOUSY foods. I long for the day I can return to the land of lutefisk and resume the Uff Da Lifestyle!


----------



## flylow (Jan 10, 2009)

Fort Worth, Texas -- right in the big fat middle of it.


----------



## crosscanadian (Nov 25, 2008)

flylow said:


> Fort Worth, Texas -- right in the big fat middle of it.


My parents live in Grapevine!


----------



## flylow (Jan 10, 2009)

crosscanadian said:


> My parents live in Grapevine!


Too close to DFW airport for me...still, grapevine lake isn't too shabby.

-phil


----------



## outdoor_junkie (Jan 23, 2009)

north georgia here


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

flylow said:


> Fort Worth, Texas -- right in the big fat middle of it.


Another DFW'er!

BTW, there's a swap meet and car show @ LaGrave Field this weekend. Wish I could go.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

carrymeCarrie said:


> Tex---I'm close to Bastrop....here in New Braunfels, TX!!


I've driven through New Braunfels hundreds of times, even stopped a few times. It's a pretty area. I've worked on power equipment in your old court house. That's a neat building.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm in extreem north western Mass, on top of a mountain in the Berkshires. Very pretty, very rural.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Just Outside the Moderate Damage Radius from DC*

Latitude: 38.830048 (38° 49' 48'' N) 
Longitude: -77.215332 (77° 12' 59'' W) 
Grid Square: FM18jt 
US State: Virginia 
US County: Fairfax


----------



## ashforkhillbilly (Jan 27, 2009)

Spirit Lake, Idaho when not trucking


----------



## Turkish (Oct 3, 2008)

Tex said:


> I've driven through New Braunfels hundreds of times, even stopped a few times. It's a pretty area. I've worked on power equipment in your old court house. That's a neat building.


Oh yes, the courthouse in New Braunfels, TX is beautiful! All of historical downtown is quite pretty actually. In December for Christmas they put tons of white lights up the side of the courthouse, the gazebo in the middle, and the trees surrounding. It's really an amazing site! 
New Braunfels has a cool history, pretty rivers, the fun little town of Gruene....great place really.


----------



## Largecar (Jan 30, 2009)

Another Texan here. Southeast of Dallas by 100 miles.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Originally SEMO (southeast Missouri) Bootheel. Senath, MO. Now in Reno, NV.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I just joined, I am from a small city in SW Ontario Canada.. I live alone in a small apartment. for some strange reason I have become interested with survival issues, just basic things such as keeping a supply of food and water and other survival things in case of emergencies. If I lived out in the countryside I would be able to do more.


----------



## MountainRon (Feb 2, 2009)

Originally the mountains of western Pennsylvania (hope to return before it's too late) at present living in Visalia in the Central (San Joaquin) valley of the Peoples Republik of Kalifornia.


----------



## Nadine (Oct 9, 2008)

Here in New Jersey....just a few miles outside of Seaside Heights.


----------



## flight or fight (Feb 3, 2009)

North Carolina here about halfway between the mountains and sea.


----------



## junkman6970 (Feb 6, 2009)

*New Guy from Missouri*

Thanks for the membership. I live in Sikeston, Missouri and just finished a week of winter diaster 2009. thanks again


----------



## Arkansas_Ranger (Feb 9, 2009)

New guy here. This is my first post on this site. I'm from Arkansas hence the name, lol.


----------



## Gene Backus (Oct 3, 2008)

junkman6970 said:


> Thanks for the membership. I live in Sikeston, Missouri and just finished a week of winter diaster 2009. thanks again


Winter disaster? What was going on up in Missouri? Were you prepared or is that what got you here, that you were unprepared and want to be better prepared in case, god forbid, it happened again?

Anyways, I'm from the south, Durant, Oklahoma to be exact.


----------



## PaulBk (Oct 21, 2008)

Western Washington, halfway between Seattle and the Cascades.

-Paul


----------



## bass4x4 (Feb 9, 2009)

Another new guy here. I'm from central Indiana.

eric


----------



## Chesapeake (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello, a new member here also.
I am on the western shore of the Chesapeake Bay in Maryland.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Howdy, from the mountians of old kentuck. New and looking forward to learning from you folks.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

welcome to everybody I haven't had a chance to welcome b4


----------



## slappysquirrel (Jan 13, 2009)

*Hi from New Mexico*

 Hope to be here more in the future


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, new guy from somewhere in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## gnossos (Mar 3, 2009)

pmabma said:


> Upstate South Carolina here.


me too i'm in the piedmont. any groups around here?


----------



## Largecar (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome gnossos. My wife is from the piedmont area of SC. Marlboro county to be exact. We take a vacation in the Carolinas 3 weeks each year.


----------



## palooka slim (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello im from the great state of Texas.


----------



## River Rafter (Jan 13, 2009)

Southwest Oregon - love the rivers!


----------



## FreeAmerica (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful Lake Norman, NC.


----------



## jeffy_ssd (Mar 10, 2009)

Hamlet / Rockingham, NC


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am from Oklahoma!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

North Georgia here!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

East kentucky, Love my mountains.


----------



## fun4wheelerguy (Jan 3, 2009)

in Ventura California


----------



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

SW Michigan 1/3 of a mile from Lake Michigan


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Off of I-5 80 miles North of the California border out in the woods of SW. Oregon via born in Portland, grew up in Washington, met and married in Denver, CO, moved to Pampa, TX to run a Conoco station for less than a year and in the last 28 years we've lived in what we call paradise. Surrounding area has elk, deer, bear, cougar, grouse, quail, wild turkey and many fishing areas as well as many escape routes.


----------



## SpeedyQ (Mar 18, 2009)

corpus christi texas..... 10min to beach (padre island) and 20 min to south texas brush country.....


----------



## Albertan (Apr 8, 2009)

A little north of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

*ny*

I live in upstate NY. Also way too close to a nuke plant, landfill, and military base.


----------



## Soggy Bottom (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi I am from a little place called Tolmie in the State of Victoria, Australia.
Nearest small town is 25Kms away.
Our bottom field gets soggy every winter hence Soggy Bottom.


----------



## Ramkitten (Apr 21, 2009)

Flagstaff, Arizona, a nice, small but bustling city. I love all the hiking, with plenty of it to do right out our door. Before coming back to Arizona, we were living in rural southwestern Pennsylvania, heavily into the DIY lifestyle on a farm called Ramcat (which is why I'm a ramkitten). Things are different now, but northern Arizona has really grown on this New England girl.


----------



## dukech1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi from central Texas


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hello*

Hello from the North Coast, Sandusky, Ohio, USA


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm from Utah, via Ohio and Idaho originally.


----------



## NYsurvivalist6 (Apr 22, 2009)

New York here.
But I want to get out..ASAP.


----------



## recotek (Oct 23, 2008)

Tecumseh, in South Central Michigan ... at least thats what they say it is.


----------



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm from Matagorda Bay, Texas.


----------



## Paw-paw-Dan (May 9, 2009)

Hello from Columbus Ohio


----------



## Battly (Oct 9, 2008)

Paw-paw-Dan said:


> Hello from Columbus Ohio


I've got some family in Columbus. I know it's a big place, but do you happen to know any ******* up there?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello from a small farm on a dirt road in SW PA, south of the Burgh. My infant son is the fifth consecutive generation of the family to call this place home.


----------



## Lady_B (Jul 23, 2009)

Greetings from Michigan - Livingston County area. Sure wish we could find more preppers like us in our area!


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello from Mansfield Ohio


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

doc66 said:


> Hello from Mansfield Ohio


hey doc, you ever goto Glen's Surplus Inc. in Shelby? IMO the quantity/quality has been going downhill for a while, but sometimes a good deal can be had


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

The Shelby Mall? Yes, I used to frequent there as well, but like you, I've found that they have lost something when they tried to appeal to the general public. I used to buy my blue barrels there, but the last time I went there they had none.

I still go up to The Sportsmen's Den because I absolutely HATE Fin, Feather, and Fur since they tried to become Cabbella's.


----------



## cthoma70 (Oct 8, 2012)

Central KY


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

It Lives!

LOL - let's here it for another resurrected thread!

Southwest Tennessee, here.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Ditto*



cthoma70 said:


> Central KY


Ditto here, centeral KY


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

North Atlanta signing in again... I think.


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Western South Dakota !


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Central Kansas here.


----------



## rlbrewer1979 (Nov 3, 2012)

Manassas, VA


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

brownb said:


> Western South Dakota !


So do you get the front or back view of Mt Rushmore?

I think it is funny all you on the east coast calling those mountains. Hell I live at an elevation higher than the highest point in 26 of the 50 states.... Bought it to have beach front property when the ice caps melt.... lol

I live in the northern rockies. I can not see another house unless I climb my hill.

Hint: If you can walk over it in a day, it is not a mountain.


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

cnsper said:


> So do you get the front or back view of Mt Rushmore?
> 
> I think it is funny all you on the east coast calling those mountains. Hell I live at an elevation higher than the highest point in 26 of the 50 states.... Bought it to have beach front property when the ice caps melt.... lol
> 
> ...


Back view of Mt Rushmore. I agree with the mt vs hills. The black hills were aptly named 3500' to 7642 or something like that at Harney peak. Would like to live in the "mountains" but like it here too. Not much granola here " fruit and nuts"


----------

